# Royal still not wanting his food!?



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, iv'e been told by a few people that 2 weeks without feeding after the move to his new home isn't too bad yet.. when should i start to worry? i tried offering another Rat pup tonight, tried heating it slightly first (warm/hot cup of water) even "brained" the rat pup.. and instead of leaving it in his rub, tried getting him to strike feed (all that did was make him scared and move away from it)
I don't know if i'm worrying too much, is there anything else i can do?
He's 123g, and his heat and humidity are fine.
Just not sure what else to do :gasp:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Well, iv'e been told by a few people that 2 weeks without feeding after the move to his new home isn't too bad yet.. when should i start to worry? i tried offering another Rat pup tonight, tried heating it slightly first (warm/hot cup of water) even "brained" the rat pup.. and instead of leaving it in his rub, tried getting him to strike feed (all that did was make him scared and move away from it)
> I don't know if i'm worrying too much, is there anything else i can do?
> He's 123g, and his heat and humidity are fine.
> Just not sure what else to do :gasp:


Hi, I know its worrying, keep an eye on his weight and try again in 3-4 days at the least! What is the room surrounding him like? What is he in? Etc etc.

I have been working on non feeding royals for a while now and have found that slightly hotter works a bit better with royals, and have actually turned off my lights once and got a good strike feed out of one. It's all about patience with royals sometimes x


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there 
I was thinking of weighting him again tommorow (been a week since last time) so i'll keep an eye  He's in the living room, in a rub, in a wooden cabinet, heat mat for heating, he has a small hide and fake plant in there aswell as his bowl of water. Although we are in here a fair bit, we try not to be loud (no loud music/tv etc) i thought maybe just the movement of us walking round might scare him? so you think maybe just turning the heat up a degree or two may work? i'll give anything a try tbh. but will try again in a few days, thanks for your help  x


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Hi there
> I was thinking of weighting him again tommorow (been a week since last time) so i'll keep an eye  He's in the living room, in a rub, in a wooden cabinet, heat mat for heating, he has a small hide and fake plant in there aswell as his bowl of water. Although we are in here a fair bit, we try not to be loud (no loud music/tv etc) i thought maybe just the movement of us walking round might scare him? so you think maybe just turning the heat up a degree or two may work? i'll give anything a try tbh. but will try again in a few days, thanks for your help  x


What temps have you got at the moment? I could suggest maybe moving him into a quieter room, just to see if that does change anything in his behaviour. Weigh him tomorrow, take note of it then totally leave him be for a good few days only going in there to change water etc so that he is relaxed and calm. Then heat up a rat pup/fuzz by quite literally almost boiling water, not hot enough to pop it mind, dry it off slightly on paper towel and try then. Do you hold the rat pup as though to make it look realistic, instead of dangling it in his face? I try to hold it so it's the right way up and move it only a little, and slowly as though it were alive 

If he doesn't take it, leave it in there and keep it dark in the room, check back in a few hours or overnight? It can cause a smell if you leave it on the heat mat though! :lol2:


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Just checked the temps, i have it 90 at the hot end, 77 cool end (i keep it at about 80 in the day), i think thats the next step, moving him into the bedroom, just got to make some room first  ye i'll weigh him tommorow and take note. Oh right! i have just been heating the rat up in just above warm water?! ok, i'll try that, without it bursting lol .. tbh, i was dangling it most of the time lol .. but tried like you said at the end, he just looked really stressed by that point, and didnt want to stress him too much.. I'm leaving this rat in over night, just to see if anything happens (i put it cool end just incase haha)


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Just checked the temps, i have it 90 at the hot end, 77 cool end (i keep it at about 80 in the day), i think thats the next step, moving him into the bedroom, just got to make some room first  ye i'll weigh him tommorow and take note. Oh right! i have just been heating the rat up in just above warm water?! ok, i'll try that, without it bursting lol .. tbh, i was dangling it most of the time lol .. but tried like you said at the end, he just looked really stressed by that point, and didnt want to stress him too much.. I'm leaving this rat in over night, just to see if anything happens (i put it cool end just incase haha)


When the rat dangles, it swings from side to side right in his face lol! I just prefer to do it my way and encourage them with natural movements etc

Try it really quite hot, after all they sense with thier heat pits! Cool, I generally use as a rule for myself keep it nice and dark, just preference though!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

you need to check the ambient room temperature.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

white said:


> you need to check the ambient room temperature.


For some reason I totally missed out my reply regarding the temps, my bad! You've got good experience with royals :flrt:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

leighlian-x said:


> For some reason I totally missed out my reply regarding the temps, my bad! You've got good experience with royals :flrt:


put my ambient temperature upto 27 oc and that got mine feeding.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

lol! yeah, i didnt think the swinging motion was going to do much to get him hungry tbh haha .. i'll try your way next time though. And try the rat hot! i'll leave that in over night too  Thanks for your help! good to get a good few opinions! :2thumb:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

white said:


> put my ambient temperature upto 27 oc and that got mine feeding.


Ah, I'm going to take that note down, currently babysitting a spider royal as the owner can not get it to feed. Luckily, because my room is a rep room it is at around atleast 26 already!


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi White  We keep our room at around 20-22.C ( we have a new born, can't really have it any higher) but the Rub temps are looking fine


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

leighlian-x said:


> Ah, I'm going to take that note down, currently babysitting a spider royal as the owner can not get it to feed. Luckily, because my room is a rep room it is at around atleast 26 already!


 mine is in my bedroom so it's bloomin' hot when i'm trying to sleep.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Hi White  We keep our room at around 20-22.C ( we have a new born, can't really have it any higher) but the Rub temps are looking fine


that's too cold in my opinion.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

white said:


> mine is in my bedroom so it's bloomin' hot when i'm trying to sleep.


exactly the same as mine, the sacrifices we make lmao


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

leighlian-x said:


> exactly the same as mine, the sacrifices we make lmao


I was having trouble getting mine to feed until a friend who breeds royals came down and told me to up the room temperature and that did the trick.The only other down side is i have to run a heater 24/7 in my bedroom.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

My room temps are too cold? even though the temps in the Rub are fine? ... surely everyone who keeps royals can't sit in a room at 26.C+ all year round .. i'd die! lol (im assuming not everyone has a room just for there royals?)


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Jimmyfangs said:


> My room temps are too cold? even though the temps in the Rub are fine? ... surely everyone who keeps royals can't sit in a room at 26.C+ all year round .. i'd die! lol (im assuming not everyone has a room just for there royals?)


a lot of people have snake rooms.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, i'm sure they do, but not everyone has a whole room spare for the snakes though, right?.. i admit royals are new too me, and im learning all the time.. but i succesfully kept other snakes (milks and corns) and kept chinese water dragons and bearded's for 5 years... so didnt think it'd be an issue to have my royals in a room already used? are there needs really that differen't?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

in a word,yes!


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, i understand that all animals have other requirements (obviously), i just don't understand how my room temps would have an effect on a space that already has the correct temps .. well, you do learn something new everyday...


----------



## Lofty666 (Jan 22, 2012)

What time of day / night do you try and feed at?

I was told / read some where, that its best to try and feed them around 8pm to 10pm! Due to this being the time they would hunt in the wild....Something to do with there build in clock and what not!

But having said that, it could be aload of crap! :hmm:

Have you try feeding in a smaller rub / box?
Also some people defrost the meal next to the rub / vim, to try and get the snake in the mood for eating.
And another thing you could try, is to leave the rat / mice in a plaste bag inside the rub.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Lofty! ye, i try to leave it until its starts getting dark before i try feeding him, but im thinking i might wait until its very dark, and just have a lamp on in the room... worth a shot 
I feed him in his own rub..which i know from experience with other snakes can be bad, food agression and what not.. but hes already pretty stressed, didnt wanna stress him more, it s 9 ltr rub btw. But yes, that is a good idea about letting it defrost next his rub, then maybe dipping the rat in the hot water for a few mins. Get the scent out while defrosting, and being able to see it first maybe?.. it worked for my corn's.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

I have tired, every single thing ive ever been told now!!!!
Its coming into the 4th week... and i think he's looking thinner... can't be sure as scales are broke!!! (always something wrong) ...anyway, i think its time to take him back to the shop... i feel terrible


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*Royal*

Hi mate
1: Try him in a 5 ltr RuB and out of the way of foot traffic and bright lights.
2. What was he feeding on before?
3. Temps? my hatchlings are kept at 91 hot/ 81 cool room temp is 81f
4. When was his last shed.
5. Has he got places to hide? Make sure he crams into them, Royals like tight fits. Recommend the small hides from JBR on here. My 200 gm lemonblast squeezes herself into it.
6. Increase the humidity in the RuB by misting as this sometimes spurs them on.
7. All these tips can be found on Captivebred under Royals.

cheers
Tony


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi tony,

The Viv is a monkfield terrarium 18 long x 11.5 wide x 6 High.
I can't be sure what he was feeding on, but i'm 90% sure the guy at crystal palace reptiles said he was on rat pups.
My temps in the viv are around 77-80 cool side, and 88-91 hot side. (Digi thermometer is only cheap) my stat is set to 91 using a 12w heat mat.
Again, not sure last time he shed, i'll have to speak to the guy again, but hes gone to Hamm this weekend, ive had him 3 weeks now, and seen no signs of shedding. He has two hides, exo caves, one hot end, one cool end, with a fake zoo med plant across half the glass at the front.
I guess we use the front room a fair bit, this is one thing ive been thinking about, we have a new born also, so theres a fair bit going on... you think it might do good to find a quieter place?

Thanks,

Jim.

PS. There are pics of my set up on this thread below:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/822875-getting-disheartened.html


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Warm end should be between 32*C & 34*C, cool end around 27*C-28*C. The cool end temp will be determined by the rooms ambient temp as heat mats don't warm the air in the viv. I personally would wait a week from the last time you offered a feed & offer a small mouse, warm just the head in some just boiled water for approx 8-10 seconds, dry it off quickly & offer to the Royal. A rat/mouse that is super heated is rarely refused by any Royal :2thumb:. If it does refuse leave it in overnight but cover the viv over with a towel so it's nice & dark in there. If you bought it from CPR then it would of been feeding as i'm sure they wouldn't sell anything that wasn't feeding well :2thumb:. Royals can go a long time between feeds but you really want hatchlings feeding weekly so they gain weight & grow.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah, i'm going to give it a week, try again, and if that fails, he's taking a trip back to the shop..and i'll call it a day.. its not that i dont have the patience, its because i have to work, look after a new born, and try get this snake to feed...to much stress! i have to admit, iv'e NEVER had an exotic pet, snake or otherwise thats stressed me out as much, and been so picky on living conditions and food etc... i wish i had read a little bit more before buying to be honest.. i guess the bit i had read, and with prior knowledge of other snake species (corns and milk), i just assumed it can't be that hard... famous last words


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jimmyfangs said:


> yeah, i'm going to give it a week, try again, and if that fails, he's taking a trip back to the shop..and i'll call it a day.. its not that i dont have the patience, its because i have to work, look after a new born, and try get this snake to feed...to much stress! i have to admit, iv'e NEVER had an exotic pet, snake or otherwise thats stressed me out as much, and been so picky on living conditions and food etc... i wish i had read a little bit more before buying to be honest.. i guess the bit i had read, and with prior knowledge of other snake species (corns and milk), i just assumed it can't be that hard... famous last words



Royal's are totally different to Corns & shouldn't be kept the same way. Once you get the husbandry sorted you'll be laughing, most cases of Royals not feeding for new owners are down to something stupid like the temps being slightly out or it's given too much space. Don't give up on this poor guy, it just needs a bit of tweaking to get the set up spot on & then i bet you'll wonder what all the fuss was about :2thumb:. Where abouts are you based as i'm sure there will be somone nearby who is willing to come & double check everything for you (if you are near me then i'll be willing to pop round & check for you). I have Royals who would give you heart failure as they haven't fed in months (these are 1kg+ & in breeding mode). My Super Pastel has just taken his first mouse in 5 1/2 months, but he has been breeding :whistling2:.


----------



## Lofty666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jimmyfangs said:


> yeah, i'm going to give it a week, try again, and if that fails, he's taking a trip back to the shop..and i'll call it a day.. its not that i dont have the patience, its because i have to work, look after a new born, and try get this snake to feed...to much stress! i have to admit, iv'e NEVER had an exotic pet, snake or otherwise thats stressed me out as much, and been so picky on living conditions and food etc... i wish i had read a little bit more before buying to be honest.. i guess the bit i had read, and with prior knowledge of other snake species (corns and milk), i just assumed it can't be that hard... famous last words


I would say you are only feeling that way because of what is going on! If your snake was eating you would be having a great time with it.

I've not had mime for very long at all, once or twice it hasn't taken the food right away, and I did get stressed. But now I know what snakes are like, it don't stress me out. " or doesn't stress me out so much "

I still each morning and night check that it is still alive be for I leave for work or after I get home from work :flrt:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, im no snake expert but if a snake is hungry it will eat? what amazes me about snakes is that they can shut down there digestive system and its not un heard of that they can do this for 12 months with little weight loss. i brought my royal just over a week ago and it was on saw dust :bash: has retained eye caps and shed still on him also a viv that was veiwing from the top (which i've read being bad due to predators come from above) any way, i changed it all with in 24hrs of owning the snake its in a 4x2x2ft viv and the first night i changed it over he ate a jumbo mouse, and the following day ate another jumbo mouse i think people worry too quickly with snakes there amazing reptiles in what they are capable of with standing for not taking food. if it doesnt eat dont give up, just wait a little longer :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't believe what happened last night!!!!!!!! :help:
He was hungry, he stuck out at teh food coming out of his viv, he dropped it, shot back in the viv and knocked the piece of wood i put there to hold the lid up... the lid dropped on him  i was deverstated!! it only fella few inches it fell on him, i lifted it up right away.. he seemed shocked.. kept an eye over night, he seems bright, no bruising or any sign of trauma, his tounge is still giving it all and his whole body is still working, no paralysis in back end or anything ... he seems fine?!.. should i trust he's fine? ... the closet vet is a fair bit away, and they charge a fortune just to see exotic pets!!! ... is there anything i should look out for apart from what ive been looking at already?


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> I can't believe what happened last night!!!!!!!! :help:
> He was hungry, he stuck out at teh food coming out of his viv, he dropped it, shot back in the viv and knocked the piece of wood i put there to hold the lid up... the lid dropped on him  i was deverstated!! it only fella few inches it fell on him, i lifted it up right away.. he seemed shocked.. kept an eye over night, he seems bright, no bruising or any sign of trauma, his tounge is still giving it all and his whole body is still working, no paralysis in back end or anything ... he seems fine?!.. should i trust he's fine? ... the closet vet is a fair bit away, and they charge a fortune just to see exotic pets!!! ... is there anything i should look out for apart from what ive been looking at already?


How heavy is the lid, if he is showing normal behaviour and there are no physically injuries then he should be fine, esp if its just a plastic lid, may have frightened him a bit though.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there, unfortunatley its wooden, it does have some weight, but i was thinking the same.. it doesnt seem excessive... he still seems totally fine right now, comes in and out of his hide, tounge going, no visible signs of injury... it just scared me to death because he was basicaly clamped between glass and wood... i'm going to keep both eyes on him over the next 3 days... i'm just gutted, its been alot of hardwork with this little one so far, and just as i thought things were looking up, it all goes wrong within a seond


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Jimmyfangs said:


> Hi there, unfortunatley its wooden, it does have some weight, but i was thinking the same.. it doesnt seem excessive... he still seems totally fine right now, comes in and out of his hide, tounge going, no visible signs of injury... it just scared me to death because he was basicaly clamped between glass and wood... i'm going to keep both eyes on him over the next 3 days... i'm just gutted, its been alot of hardwork with this little one so far, and just as i thought things were looking up, it all goes wrong within a seond


Well in the future just take the whole lid off? Safety first. And keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, its on a hinge at the back, and just propped it open with some wood..really REALLY wont be doing that again!!


----------

